# Looking for info on bottles



## bottlemax (Jan 6, 2008)

I am new to the forums and to bottle collecting.  I recently got a collection of bottles and there are a few interesting ones that I would like info on.

 I can send additional photos if neccessary.


----------



## bottlemax (Jan 6, 2008)

Next one


----------



## bottlemax (Jan 6, 2008)

And


----------



## bottlemax (Jan 6, 2008)

And last one ( for now lol)


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice bottles!! The fahrneys and palmers are common but still nice bottles...Is there a city on that blob soda?

 I have a listing as the charles windels as being common/scarce...so it should bring 10-20 if you sold it...Nice bottles


----------



## bottlemax (Jan 6, 2008)

To help with identifying these:

 1st picture is 2 - 4 sided bottles is embossed "Prepared By Dr Peter Fahrley & Sons Co Chicago, ILL U.S.A."

 The bottle on the left is embossed on the back "The Reliable Old Time Preparation for home use"

 The bottle on the right is embossed on the back "Dr Peter's Kuriko"

 Picture 2 is 2 Dark green bottles with "Palmer" embossed diagonally across the front.

 Picture 3 is a light blue (aqua?) blob top with a pontiled base.  The embossing reads "John Wiebelt - No 483 - 1st District"
 The bottle is slightly irregular in shape and has an air bubble on the inside of the bottle at the base that doesnt appear to be open.

 Picture 4 is a hutch with the stopper in the neck.  The embossing reads "Charles Windels - Appleton Wis".  It also is very light blue (aqua?).  There is embossing on the bottom "GW".  There is an air bubble in the neck/lip area that could be an open bubble or possible a chip.  There is another bubble on the embossing plate area.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 6, 2008)

That iron pontil one must be a good one too...no idea on what state its from though


----------



## bottlemax (Jan 6, 2008)

There are no markings on the bottle to identify where it was from.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Calvin, welcome to the forum.  You have a couple of nice ones there.  The Palmer's are pretty bottles.  The iron pontiled based bottle is definitely a keeper.  Good luck with your collection.  Thanks for sharing the pics.    Paul


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Dr Peter's Kuriko was another Peter Fahrney bottle, the same guy who put out the first bottle on your list. Matt (Guntherhess) collects his stuff, so he can tell you anything about them.
 What state are you in, Calvin?
 Bill


----------



## bottlemax (Jan 14, 2008)

Southern Illinois


----------

